# Hotkey for Scene Switching



## Robert Forsyth (Nov 22, 2017)

Would like to put in a wish request for the ability to assign hotkeys to switch scenes.  The workaround for simulating mouse movement and clicks from another application works, but is kludgy.  I know it would have to be a global setting, but I thought I would throw it out there for consideration.

Thanks!

- Robert


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm confused, what is wrong with the existing hotkey feature? (In the Hotkeys section of Settings)


----------



## Robert Forsyth (Nov 22, 2017)

I apologize.  I should have been more specific.  I meant Scene Collections, not just the scenes.

Sorry!!!!  :)


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 22, 2017)

It's not really intended for you to switch scene collections instantaneously like that, especially in the middle of a stream/recording. What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## Robert Forsyth (Nov 23, 2017)

Still trying to solve my closed captioning issue.  I need to switch the CC input from capture to file playback, and that setting is controlled in the scene selection.  I ran some things by Jim on how to 'work around' this, and it works (most of the time), but I would like something more elegant.


----------



## Robert Forsyth (Nov 25, 2017)

another note.  I do stop streaming before the switch and then start again after the code executes.  Found out earlier in the process that OBS does not like switching scenes while picking the audio off the hardware during closed captioning.  :)

Thanks!


----------

